# Almost 1900 Members Now!



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

It's Friday night and the joint is jumpin'. We seem to be drawing a good crowd lately.
Congratulations to the administrators.
And you new guys - get busy posting, don't be just standing around with your hands in your pockets.


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

Lol I'm trying. But I'll admit I'm a bit gun-shy about posting too many questions. On another forum I frequent, if you ask a question someone asked two months ago, it's like a mob jumping all over you for not knowing how to use the search function properly. But then I figure, if someone doesn't like my post, they don't have to read it. So yah, everyone start asking questions, I have a lot to learn


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Dont we all.

I like the old saying that the only dumb question is the one never asked.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm learning a lot just by lurking. Plus, it's great entertainment!

But I will try to contribute more...


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Although I am pretty new at this forum I am blown away at the number of new folks I see almost everytime I log in here! At a couple fo other larger forums I frequent, the influx of new members has been fast and furious. Dont know if its just a case of mass panick or if folks are just starting to kind of wake up and get more engaged. Its a good thing any way you look at it.



> Lol I'm trying. But I'll admit I'm a bit gun-shy about posting too many questions. On another forum I frequent, if you ask a question someone asked two months ago, it's like a mob jumping all over you for not knowing how to use the search function properly.


Yeah I have seen that too as I am sure we all have. Ive never really been one to pounce on some one for that. Its good to revist subjects from time to time to get new insight as often times these discussions will often fall in to the cracks and be archived on the back page. By bringing some of them up periodically the new folks get to get involved in the discussion too. I know I for one have evolved on a number of subjects over the years, so sometimes it is good to rehash old topics! This forum seems to be somewhat small and a tight nit group of folks so I dont think anyone will be getting roasted too bad asking something again 2 months later down the road.


----------



## Desert Marine (Nov 20, 2012)

If we're going to be in this together the best thing that each of us can do is to contribute to it in a positive/better way. 

Spreading the information and knowledge will make each of us a stronger person. Like in the military knowledge is spreaded throughout the ranks, you never know if the LT is going to get killed and the Platoon Sgt. just might have to take over and the same can be said for the Sgt. 

Support those who support you. Be with those who are in the foxhole with you. One day I just might need the help of my next door neighbor. Or how about the one whose family is not on board with him/her BEFORE TSHTF? What a sad situation to be in. You're in the foxhole with someone who doesn't even have a clue. Who never took the time to p/u a weapon let alone know that you have to take the weapon off safety to fire it. Does your partner even know it it's your habit to keep one round in the chamber or not? I could go on but I am sure you get the point. ASK and ANSWER way! You will only be a better person from doing so.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I belong to 20-30 boards: survival, weapons, veteran, history. And this is a nice, clean, friendly site, compared to some others.
That's why I'm here at least several times a day.
Like Desert Marine says, we are all in this together. I'm always willing to help a new comer, after all we all were FNG's at one time.
There are no stupid questions, you can not learn without asking what you want to know.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

I belong too 2 boards and a couple gaming communities. I like my quiet life in the country. Is whats sad is I'm having to teach my son about rotation sleeping and lame things like that right now. Hes doing well. He got to see Anonymous and got a kick out of it. Hes still a bit sad about the shooting but I showed the silly conspiracy stuff and a song that's an adult toon but has the right beat for the occasion. So his moms gonna be pissed when I ask her to home school him but she don't work anyways. I cant believe Portland Oregon schools were shut down on Thursday because of threats of violence. So maybe shell be reasonable. Countrys gone to hell in a handbasket.


----------



## Watercanlady (Jul 23, 2012)

I don't like the sites when they get all pissy when you ask questions. They had to start somewhere themselves at one time. You can never ask a dumb question.... Glad to hear we are growing here......


----------



## Filthy McNasty (Dec 22, 2012)

Who are the admins and owner? Anybody from SB?
I got a message on Colt Forums about this site yesterday and joined.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Filthy McNasty said:


> Who are the admins and owner? Anybody from SB?
> I got a message on Colt Forums about this site yesterday and joined.


No, they are not from SB. 
It was started earlier this year, and really started growing when notices were put on other sites.
If you scroll all the way down to the bottom of the main index page you will see links to other good sites, such as the Colt Forum. I'm a member there as well as a few others listed - S&W, Taurus, Shotgun Forum, Ruger and some others. Check 'em out.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Yes I am originally from SB and I have seen you there or at least thought you were the same person(Rice Paddy Daddy & Filthy McNasty) based off your user name and content of your post. I am also on Perfect Union and Ruger Forum and in fact I think the latter forum is where I saw a banner for this one.


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

Welcome to all the newbies


----------



## Filthy McNasty (Dec 22, 2012)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> Yes I am originally from SB and I have seen you there or at least thought you were the same person(Rice Paddy Daddy & Filthy McNasty) based off your user name and content of your post. I am also on Perfect Union and Ruger Forum and in fact I think the latter forum is where I saw a banner for this one.


Hey LF! I recognize your name from SB. Glad to "see" some familiar faces (or so to say..)
Keeping the same name is helpful to credibility if you intend on doing any online selling, buying or trading.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Like wise. Good to see some really good folks here!


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> ..this is a nice, clean, friendly site, compared to some others...


Yeah I've walked out of 4 prepping/survival sites this year (3 Brit and 1 American) because of dumbass overbearing admins/mods and too many squabbling bickering sour-minded members, the bad vibes are terrible.
If they don't know how to get along together in a forum, they sure as hell won't be able to get along in survival groups when SHTF, they'll fall apart inside 5 minutes and I want no part of them.
_"If you hang around with losers you become a loser"- Donald Trump_


----------



## ozo (Dec 21, 2012)

"If they don't know how to get along together in a forum, they 
sure as hell won't be able to get along in survival groups"---LuckyJim

It is amazing that so many lose sight of this simple basic......
so very sad.


----------



## Apocalypse (Aug 14, 2012)

Admins: Excellent... our plan of abusing 12/21/12 is flocking people here by the bunch! Now if they'd only click the ads at the top of the forum we'd be rich! 

MUHAHAHAHA!!! 

/end

=P


----------



## Purkeypilot (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm pretty excited to be here. In the few days I have been a member on this forum, I have seen direct, helpful answers to many questions I have had about things. I am definitely looking forward to my time here.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Purkeypilot said:


> I'm pretty excited to be here. In the few days I have been a member on this forum, I have seen direct, helpful answers to many questions I have had about things. I am definitely looking forward to my time here.


Yeah, I kinda like it here. :grin:


----------



## Desert Marine (Nov 20, 2012)

I second that as well.


----------



## Alaska (Nov 28, 2012)

I am involved in another forum. other then it this is the only other one I have found I like.

On the other one we encourage the use of the search function but when it comes down to it, repeatedly asked questions are never exactly the same, because the new person asking the question is unique unto them selfs and have their own view on things and why they are asking the question. 

Info is like a skill set. It needs to be used, honed and drilled into the ol noggin. It never hurts to be reminded of things like how many drops of bleach per gallon of water or many other things.

So to all you new folks, welcome aboard and bring on you questions!

Merry Christmas


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

This clip from 'Survivors' shows that when it hits the fan out there, the groups that survive will be the ones who know how to get along with each other..
*"You need us, we need you" *


----------



## ozo (Dec 21, 2012)

"This clip from 'Survivors' shows that when it hits the fan out there, the groups 
that survive will be the ones who know how to get along with each other."---LuckyJim

A lesson we could even learn.......
here and now !!!!


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah, in this 'Survivors' clip a young agricultural college expert called Mark (circled) joins the group, but because he's such an arrogant insulting pain he wrecks the moral of the group.
They haven't the heart to kick him out but he gets the message he's not wanted so he packs his bags and leaves-


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

PS- 'Survivors' (the original 1970's TV series) is still the best survival series ever made in my opinion because it's pitched at a sensible adult audience with not a stupid zombie or mutant in sight. It takes place in a post-plague world after most humans have been wiped out.
All 38 episodes are on youtube, I watched them again earlier this year, type 'Survivors 1975' into the youtube search box. Alternatively buy the DVD boxed set. (Don't get it mixed up with the 2000's remake which wasn't as good)









Survivors (1975) Episodes - TV.com

Hey it's Christmas/New Year holiday time so here's the full Survivors episode #1 for entertainment, it starts with everybody jolly and happy, what could possibly go wrong?..

*THE FOURTH HORSEMAN*
_"I looked, and there before me was a pale horse, its rider was named Death"- (Revelation 6:7/8)_


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

_"Pray that this will not take place in winter, because those will be days of distress unequaled from the beginning until now-and never to be equaled again.
Be on guard! Be alert! You do not know when that time will come.
What I say to you, I say to everyone: '*Watch*!"
-Jesus of Nazareth, Mark ch 13_


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Alaska said:


> I am involved in another forum...On the other one we encourage the use of the search function but when it comes down to it, repeatedly asked questions are never exactly the same, because the new person asking the question is unique unto them selfs and have their own view on things and why they are asking the question...


Yeah that's another example of what I call a 'Fawlty Towers' forum, where new members are treated by the admin/mods and their snooty 'holier-than-thou' longterm members as second-class citizens! They forget that without new members they wouldn't HAVE a fecking forum! 
Like Alaska said, new members ask something there but are told "Do a search", which is a useless response because search results often throw up old outdated stone age obsolete posts.
Far better to answer peoples questions afresh with the benefit of brand new up-to-date comments.


----------

